# hello i am spider_creations



## spider_creations (Mar 6, 2016)

hi i am spider_creations I am new here but I have an Instagram its spider_creations. I live in Arizona and enjoy hiking  bug collecting ect. I have kept mantids in the past but never really got into it until now I plan on getting a ghost ooth to start me out but have had no luck finding some one to sell or trade for one I have a AZ unicorn mantis ooth that I hope is fertile but only time will tell right now I have 2 unicorn mantis nymphs I hope to raise . in the summer I plan to breed some if I ever find adults anyway that's me I know this was not long I plan to make another soon that is better I hope to chat, discuss, trade, buy, sell with all of you guys in the up coming weeks


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Brunneria (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad to see you on here. I'm Alan by the way


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 7, 2016)

thanks guys and gals :lol:  I feel welcomed. this forum is super fun!


----------



## MantisGalore (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## dmina (Mar 16, 2016)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

